# Solved: Downloading only new emails to outlook?



## byepeeps (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,

I have just reinstalled XP and so am starting from scratch in Outlook (office 2003). I use outlook with an online mail provider and when I connect it will download all the messages in my inbox. All i want are the new emails, not the previous ones. How do I do this?

Hope you can help,
Alex


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

byepeeps said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just reinstalled XP and so am starting from scratch in Outlook (office 2003). I use outlook with an online mail provider and when I connect it will download all the messages in my inbox. All i want are the new emails, not the previous ones. How do I do this?
> 
> ...


Do you mean it downloads a copy to your computer leaving the originals with the online mail client? For me it grabs the email itself, there is nothing left in my other mailbox and I do not see options in outlook to change this. Options with email provider might change this but otherwise, navigate to email client, select all messages and delete, then there is nothing left and next time outlook checks there are only new messages.


----------



## byepeeps (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah it downloads a copy into Outlook and leaves the original with the online client. Thing is I want the copies to stay on the online client site. If I downloaded them all and deleted them from Outlook, the online client is updated and deletes them on there too.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Tools-->Email accounts. Choose View or Change.
Select your account and hit Change.
Go to the Advanced tab.
Uncheck "leave a copy on the server"


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

byepeeps said:


> Yeah it downloads a copy into Outlook and leaves the original with the online client. Thing is I want the copies to stay on the online client site. If I downloaded them all and deleted them from Outlook, the online client is updated and deletes them on there too.


Go to online client, create a new folder called kept or something, move downloaded emails there. Outlook should only import from Inbox, not all folders.


----------



## byepeeps (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks XPSP2 that's worked. Great idea!

Anne Troy - thanks for the reply I was trying not to download those emails pre 23rd December, only wanted the new ones downloaded.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Glad I could help.


----------

